# NAD - Yamaha B50-115



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I finally ventured into the world of Kijiji today and came home with this B50-115 (the one on the bottom):










It's a match for the G30-112 that I've had since the late seventies and it's in _great_ shape. Its a _brute_ (about 75 pounds) but I really don't plan on moving it much. I haven't had a chance to put it through its paces yet since the kids were asleep by the time I got it home, but when I tried it out briefly before buying it, it sounded pretty good and the pots were surprisingly clean.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Classics. Can't go wrong with those.
Hope your bottles at top of pic., are glued down when you rip it.

Bruce


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Slowfinger said:


> Classics. Can't go wrong with those.
> Hope your bottles at top of pic., are glued down when you rip it.
> 
> Bruce


Ha! That's the truth! I have to be careful even when I'm not ripping it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cool, that takes me back. I had several Yamaha bass amps of that vintage. Generally they behaved very well and were quite rugged, but some had to be respeakered, especially if they were pushed hard and long. The electronics never failed though. I started gigging with them about 1977 or so, and used them for maybe 20 years. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

